# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Plastering and Tiling - What to do?

## dombat

Hi
I am having my 1940's clinker brick renovated and extended :Redface: , my builder has replaced my original cement rendered walls with plasterboard rather than 'marry' a cement render patch with the original walls (where 2 doors have been removed)....but what really upsets me is that he did this to 4 walls but not the 5 wall that does have a fault in it!!!! The problem i have is that I think he should either refund me the difference in cost (but he insists that their is no difference in the cost) or do the 5 wall.
 Now I would have let him off that one but tonight I arrived home to find that not only is the tiling in my bathroom down one wall off by 5mm and it is very noticeable but that without my permission he has just finished off the ends of the tiled walls with a really cheap looking aluminum strip!!!! Yuck  :Annoyed:  Am I getting too picky (but I am paying him a sinful amount of money for the reno) or do you reckon I have cause to be unhappy about these errors. Thanks for your time if you read this....and I would be eternally grateful for your opinions...

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> Hi
> I am having my 1940's clinker brick renovated and extended,  . . . snip . . . . do you reckon I have cause to be unhappy about these errors. Thanks for your time if you read this....and I would be eternally grateful for your opinions...

  Yes, you have cause to be unhappy but I can't say yet with whom, your builder or yourself. What does your written contract say?   About the walls? About the tiling job? Had you specified an end piece for the tile?  What was your expectation of what he would do or what had you specified to have done?   
Would be helpful to see a pic, both of the tile work and of the 5-walled room.  :Smilie:

----------


## dombat

The contract clearly stipulates that aluminum edging to be applied ONLY to area where the tiles meet the wooden flooring at the doorway.  As to the plaster wall area stuff up the contract states that he had to do the original walls in cement render like the original walls.  But I gave him verbal approval when he said that he would do all the walls in plasterboard - now of course he denies this.

----------


## Master Splinter

...you do what a lot of us on this forum have done, because of similar stories about changes in specifications or poor workmanship - you do it yourself in the first place!!

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> As to the plaster wall area stuff up the contract states that he had to do the original walls in cement render like the original walls.  But I gave him verbal approval when he said that he would do all the walls in plasterboard - now of course he denies this.

  I would threaten to hold him to the contract, tell him to tear out the gyprock and replace with cement render. When he says you gave verbal approval, say "No, I didn't."  Perhaps he'll see the error of his ways.  :Smilie:

----------

